# My Green Terror



## Goonerman1 (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's a pic of my Green Terror


----------



## ptoSYG27 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow great looking fish when i had mine it never got to that point i wish it did mine was always kind of sickly i guess and died still small.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Beautiful! Can you tell me what size tank you have for him? What food do you feed him and what tank-mate?


----------



## Decoder (Dec 31, 2006)

Well taken care of male GTs are always eye-catchers.


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

He's a very nice looking fish :thumb:


----------



## Goonerman1 (Oct 28, 2006)

LSBoost said:


> Beautiful! Can you tell me what size tank you have for him? What food do you feed him and what tank-mate?


He is in a 4 foot tank alone with no tank mates. I used to feed him on new New life spectrum pellets but these seem to be very difficult to get hold of lately.so, at the moment I am feeding him on Hikari Cichlid Gold Pellets


----------



## one sick lid (Feb 21, 2010)

thats a fantastic looking fish

:thumb:


----------



## cichlify (Sep 1, 2009)

wooow BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## CoolCichlid (Feb 12, 2010)

Yes really beautiful!


----------

